
Eric Schmidt exited as a technical advisor at Alphabet in February - elsewhen
https://www.cnet.com/news/eric-schmidt-who-led-googles-transformation-into-a-tech-giant-has-left-the-company/
======
lowdose
Schmidt's comments about China made a tremendous u-turn a couple of years
back. At that time he was already talking about a future of two economic
blocks with China in the East and everything else West, giving China slowly
but surely more people & countries under the Chinese banner. I remember I
first thought Eric starred a bit too long in the Chrome browser but he was
right.

I wonder what he has seen in Beijing that made him taking notice and now
gathering force to direct a military ensemble.

Schmidt could also just retire but he chooses to double down on his patriotic
feelings. To be continued...

